# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Anadolu da 20 ermeni aşiret kendini kürt olarak tanıtıyor

## anau2

Türk Tarih Kurumu Eski Başkanı Prof.Dr.Yusuf Halaçoğlu, çok çarpıcı bir iddiada bulundu..

----------

